# What Schwinn badge is this?



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-win...412500?hash=item41a2099a14:g:6qcAAOSwZ1lWeGhv


What be diss?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

I think I've seen those on prewar lightweights. (Please disregard this nonsense)


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 22, 2015)

Idk about prewar but 50s lightweights for sure.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2015)

Cool , thanks guys.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 22, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Idk about prewar but 50s lightweights for sure.




Nice looking bike!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 22, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Nice looking bike!



Thanks..locking fork with original key to boot...to bad I sold it a while back


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I think I've seen those on prewar lightweights.




Which war?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Which war?




See edit.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 22, 2015)

Nah man hang out...you might just learn something useful...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Nah man hang out...you might just learn something useful...




See ya! I'm out!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 22, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> See ya! I'm out!



Anger, fear, agression...the path to the darkside it is...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 22, 2015)

1950s era- they're nice badges.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 22, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Which war?




In my case: not a lightweight, ballooner, Starlet; pre-*my* war [Vietnam] during the Korean conflict, frame built 6-10 Dec 1952. Ser. No. G13519...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 22, 2015)

This may be an example of Schwinn using up a box of old parts... [pre-WWII]. My example agrees with Sir Mike 1983 of VA. It may well be same stock used on earlier lightweights, too...

My badge is Brass/face edges, wings,letters and [reg. R] appear nickle plate; shield background white paint.
Badge is SMALL; mounting hole centers, top & bottom are 2 19/32".


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have never seen the winged badge on a ballooner before. Wonder when that was put on that Starlet.   The winged badge is associated with  lightweights from the 50's thru most of the 60's.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 22, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I have never seen the winged badge on a ballooner before. Wonder when that was put on that Starlet.   The winged badge is associated with  lightweights from the 50's thru most of the 60's.




I know you have never seen the bicycle I got that badge from... I do have it all. PLEASE, look at the photos; then take a rule and look @ zillion of 1952-53 Schwinn frames with what you deem is the correct era badge, measure hole centers... Do you get @ 2 19/32"? The inside of the head-tube does not show any other holes.

The Starlet is OG paint/RUST White with Rose Details/with light green high-lites.

I have a 4-30 Apr 1952 Red Background [NOT BRASS planchett] badged Hornet... the hole centers are 3 7/32". I imagine that will be the most common find. My 1946 and 1 Dec 1950 ACE badged bikes have 2 3/16" hole centers.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's a Starlet with Tire Co. Badge...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?71172-Complete-1950-s-Schwinn-Starlet-350-shipped


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> View attachment 260372




Sho-nuf looks like that badge has been there for a bit!
Interesting tho: why isn't the headtube white under the badge?


----------



## spoker (Dec 23, 2015)

opps!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 23, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Sho-nuf looks like that badge has been there for a bit!
> Interesting tho: why isn't the headtube white under the badge?




You guys are a hard sell... This is an OG bike with many years of sun and rain exposure. The answer to your implication is "oxidation" caused by SUN exposure. My grandfather was not only an Illinois College graduate; but, he was also a farmer and a painter. He spent WWII in Tacoma, WA. painting US NAVY ships. He told me he could never understand why farmers painted their barns RED... as RED gave NO protection from the sun's ultra-violet rays. He meant any color with a red base... 'Rose' has a red base. On this bike is: oxy-red primer. The bike was totally painted with the 'Wimbledon white'. The 'rose' colored details were applied on top of the white. The green high-lites were then applied, adjacent or overlapping, BY HAND/or/at least by brush stroke, as pinstripes.

Here are photos, some, from when I first brought this home.







The last photo just posted shows the oxidation without any 'cabe' style clean-up.

I decided to spend some time cleaning so you can see the difference between white and sun damaged 'rose' [a rusty orange tint].









A man asked: Where was this badge used? I had one; to help him I answered;and, it was on an *OG* paint bike. I have enough evidence to see that it has been the only badge ever on this bike; that there is no re-paint ever on this bike. *Yes, I am old enough* to remember that autos from late forties and early fifties that were brand new painted 'maroon' [dark red] were within three to five years of new, faded, *ugly and flat*, no shine... primer showing on roof and hood, on tops of fenders. *Old, NOT senile.*

I've been around the block more than once... The last twenty years were spent in manufacturing [includes machine work, assembly, testing and development].

HERE IS A PLAUSIBLE SCENARIO, especially @ Schwinn, a 'waste not' manufacturer. A White Starlet is almost fully assembled with her new white paint, rose details, and green accents... an assembly-line worker grabs a template and drills holes for badge install [it was Mon. or Fri.].
He threads the holes. He picks up a badge and decries: "!@#$&!". He hails the line foreman; explains that he has just built *scrap*; the foreman  calls a super and other management. What badges do we have that fit the holes you made? OK, use that winged Schwinn... no foul, get this line moving.

*Why did I try to help this guy with an answer?*


----------



## spoker (Dec 23, 2015)

red barn paint was a very inexpensive paint,and it made it ezer for the cows to find the barn!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 23, 2015)

seriously welcome 2 the cabe,if you feel your bike came with that badge rock on u dont need anyone convincing u otherwise and vice versa,these are just bikes and its not a deal breaker,enjoy what u have the hobby shouldnt produce stress 4 ya


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2015)

thanks for posting the pics, juanitasmith13, that makes sense 
Now that you've posted more pics, I see that you had the complete info that I didn't have: the whole picture! 
I think given the pictures that were initially posted, you can agree that the question about the paint under the badge was valid...? 
No one's is picking a fight, just trying to learn something about these winged badges.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 13, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I have never seen the winged badge on a ballooner before. Wonder when that was put on that Starlet.   The winged badge is associated with  lightweights from the 50's thru most of the 60's.




This is F-S on the CABE...


----------

